

Does the web gold rush constitute a brain drain? - lucifer

A while back I was reading up on Dr. Eric Brewer's CAP theorem.  That lead to watching his talk on the Computer History Museum [1].  From there, the trail led to the various computer scientists mentioned by Dr. Brewer in that lecture.  The trail stopped at Paul Gauthier and diddit.com.<p>So I am asking HN (and perhaps this is the wrong place to ask this!), but does the web constitute a brain sink, and, what will be the long term consequences of diverting top end brain cells down the web drain?
======
wmf
Yes, the Web is a brain drain. There will always be some people advancing the
state of the art while others productize previous innovations; I'm not
particularly concerned about the exact ratio at any given time. At some point
the low-hanging fruit will be mined out and people will shift back to
research.

